
SeatGeek Marketplace - jack7890
http://chairnerd.seatgeek.com/seatgeek-marketplace/
======
nacker_hews
I just tried to sell my resume on SeatGeek, and it was rejected as not being
related to an event. So seems to be working well :)

~~~
DrScump
I tried to sell my recliner, but I couldn't find a way to upload it.

------
jpatel3
I think this is really good use case. Is it limited to the sports ticket only?
How its going to figure out if the tickets are non transferrable? Does it work
with the venue/vendor to confirm the transaction?

~~~
DrScump
Well, if they follow St*bhub's model, they would probably just refund any
claim of problem by the buyer and take that out of the seller... even if the
seller did nothing wrong and the buyer is trying to defraud. e.g. claimed
denial-at-door (even if because of misuse by the buyer) , claimed somebody
else in the seats, etc. They refund without requiring proof of problem
partially because they know you can dispute with your credit card issuer
anyway, and that's a difficult case for them to prevail on.

------
pkfrank
This is really smart. I feel like it further establishes SeatGeek as the
inarguably best destination to buy tickets: peer-to-peer at lowest fees in the
industry, combined with the best prices on the web.

If you consider a marketplace to be (demand side) : (supply side), they
already have a backstop in the supply side through price-comparison, and can
now differentiate their service from other companies with a solid user-
uploaded set of tickets.

~~~
ssharp
These sites are really at odds with teams who have chosen the leasing vs.
ownership of tickets, where leasees can only transfer and sell their tickets
on the officially-sponsored marketplace.

I'm a season ticket holder for such a team, but can't go to all the games, so
I list quite a few each year, and I really hate that demand for tickets gets
unequally spread through the official market and these other markets.

Is there a legal reason why a seat aggregator like SeatGeek doesn't list these
official site tickets? Is it just because they don't get a kickback from them?
Some other reason?

------
joshmn
As much as I want to love this, I'm wary — how's SeatGeek protecting against
fraudulent tickets? How is my purchase protected? Does (can?) SeatGeek
validate the ticket themselves?

TicketMaster, the monopoly that they are, can do this with their resale
marketplace (of course, the ticket needs to come from them in the first
place), but since SeatGeek aggregates, I don't think they have this
superpower.

~~~
DrScump
Only the official marketplace can validate the barcodes. For example,
Ticketexchange for most pro sports other than baseball and StubHub for most
major league baseball teams.

An individual can do an ad hoc validation of a given ticket by trying to
create a listing on the official marketplace. You will be able to create a
listing _only_ if the ticket is valid _and_ unencumbered (by an existing
resale listing).

------
DrScump
"The SeatGeek app now allows you to send tickets to anyone else, right from
your phone. Your friend will be able to get into the game with the app – no
printing, no meeting..."

Um, _maybe_.

The venue has no obligation to accept phone scans, and a growing number of
venues is refusing to allow people to just scan a PDF off their phones rather
than have a printed instrument because it is a growing vector for fraud.

~~~
jack7890
We're working with venues and have venue access control policies within our
data model for every event. A substantial majority of venues support mobile
entry. For a minority of events, you do indeed need to print tickets – in
these cases we clearly indicate to the user that printing is necessary.

~~~
DrScump
"We're working with venues and have venue access control policies within our
data model for every event."

Care to name a few with which you have any agreement?

------
james33
I've been an avid user of SeatGeek ticket search since the beta, snd I despise
selling my unused tickets on StubHub. Knowing how well the rest of their
offering is put together, I'm pretty excited to try out the selling side.
Curious how the fees compare, which didn't seem to be mentioned.

~~~
jack7890
Thanks!

re:fees, we're charging no fees for user-to-user sales. For tickets listed
publicly, we're charging 12% + 3% for credit card (market rate in our industry
is 20-30%). That's preliminary – we may move it up or down.

